# Big Announcement



## Devon (May 29, 2007)

:



:



: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:

 [SIZE=12pt]Can't Wait To Tell You!![/SIZE]

TOMORROW 

Guesse!?


----------



## maplegum (May 29, 2007)

I'm guessing it has something to do with Zorro!



:


----------



## Devon (May 29, 2007)

maplegum said:


> I'm guessing it has something to do with Zorro!
> 
> 
> 
> :


I Dont know? Maybe maybe not..


----------



## CKC (May 29, 2007)

Did you buy him?

If so, congratulations! He's a cutie!

Kim


----------



## Devon (May 29, 2007)

CKC said:


> Did you buy him?
> 
> If so, congratulations! He's a cutie!
> 
> Kim


Jumping to conclusions arent we



lol.


----------



## Leeana (May 29, 2007)

LOL I think i know .....hehe



:



:

Is it what we talked about last night??


----------



## Devon (May 29, 2007)

Leeana said:


> LOL I think i know .....hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe?



:


----------



## lilfoot (May 29, 2007)

A little bird



: told me someone has a birthday tomorrow!



:




: :aktion033: Happy Birthday To Someone! :risa8:



:

Would this have anything to do with the [SIZE=18pt]big announcement?[/SIZE]


----------



## Devon (May 29, 2007)

lilfoot said:


> A little bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bgrin Haha Maybe ? In a Sense :lol:

yay 16


----------



## ClickMini (May 29, 2007)

Devon you are very cute and I hope all your special birthday wishes come true.


----------



## love_casper (May 29, 2007)

hmmm turning 16......needing a present.....he most likely has 4 legs and a little silver tail.......



:

well can't wait to find out, and congrats on "whatever" it is. or shall i say "whoever" :bgrin . :lol:


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2007)

I wanna know!!!


----------



## SHANA (May 30, 2007)

I know and just checked a website to find out. :bgrin Congrats Devon on your new 4 legged friend. Happy birthday and Zorro I am sure wishes you one too as his new human mommy. LOL


----------



## Matt73 (May 30, 2007)

Jill said:


> I wanna know!!!



Ditto!


----------



## Colleen (May 30, 2007)

Common Devon, we all know you are up



:

You are not waiting until after school are you



:

Is it true...does Zorro have a new Mom?



:


----------



## Bassett (May 30, 2007)

16? hmmmm. Could it be 4 wheels and horses under a hood? Just a nice thought coming your way. Happy Birthday.



:


----------



## Devon (May 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: Can't Tell You untill 5:00 Tonight


----------



## CKC (May 30, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> CKC said:
> 
> 
> > Did you buy him?
> ...


Yep



:


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2007)

**I know**I know**I KNOW!!!!!**

I can tell you all right now, it doesnt have anything to do with a certain little guy named Zorro ...................or does it? Hmmm my lips are shut until 5:00 tonight





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 30, 2007)

I KNOW! :new_shocked:

Hehe.. Go get 'em girlie! :bgrin


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 30, 2007)

Whatever it is.............*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* *DEVON!*




:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (May 30, 2007)

Oh Dev!

Im hoping it is what I think it is...........

Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Devon (May 30, 2007)

:

Look On The Miniature Horse Forum around 6:30 -7 :bgrin




:

PS Thanks for the birthday wishes



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 30, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> :
> 
> Look On The Miniature Horse Forum around 6:30 -7 :bgrin
> 
> ...


Hey.. This is kind of off-topic, but could you tell me where you bought those boots for Wee Man in your CDE post? I really want some! I PMed you, but you never replied.. Thanks!





Oh, and..


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 30, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS... whatever it is, it must be top notch for you to keep us in such suspense!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Karen


----------



## SHANA (May 30, 2007)

Deleted at request of Devon.

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. BIG GRIN


----------



## Shawntelle (May 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVON



: :bgrin



:



:


----------



## Devon (May 30, 2007)

..







_minihorses4ever_ said:


> Mini Luver--hart wee man said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


Hey theyre pretty much like wraps not as much boots but theyre nice and protect the legs message me if you want them Ill pick some up for you



:



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Happy Birthday! hope you had a wonderful day! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 30, 2007)

Yup...it is after five...tell us!


----------



## SHANA (May 30, 2007)

I know I know. I found out by being sneaky, thus the reason why Devon asked me to remove my post until 6:30p.m which is 4 minutes away. :aktion033:


----------



## TTF (May 30, 2007)

Okay....6:31 we're all waiting!



:


----------



## FoRebel (May 30, 2007)

OK we need to know what the BIG ANNOUNCEMENT IS!!!!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (May 30, 2007)

We're waiting!! Happy Birthday Devon!!

Edited to add:SHES NOT EVEN ON!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (May 30, 2007)

Oh oh oh! I know what it is!!!





Buuuut I aint ruining Devon's suprise.

oh DEVONNN where are youu?? Tell these anxious peope!!


----------



## Fanch (May 30, 2007)

Common Devon.......


----------



## Devon (May 30, 2007)

: Main FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 1, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> : Main FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!




oh you brat! after all that... off i go to the main forum



:


----------

